# Oculus Rift stornieren



## Atent123 (23. April 2016)

Hallo
Gibt es eigentlich eine Möglichkeit eine Vorbestellte Oculus Rift zu stornieren ?
Meine Oculus Rift würde irgendwann im August ausgeliefert werden und wenn ich so lange warten muss kann ich mit dem Geld erstmal was anderes machen und dann Ende des Jahres entscheiden ob es nun eine Oculus oder vielleicht doch eine Vive wird.
Ich habe dort als Gast bestellt.
Hat jemand Erfahrungen damit ?


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. April 2016)

Das musst du den Verkäufer/Hersteller fragen, nicht uns. 

Wir können doch nicht erraten, welche Art von Vertrag du geschlossen hast bei Bestellung.


----------



## HisN (23. April 2016)

Dein "Geld" wird doch erst beim Versand belastet?
Egal ob KK oder PP ... da dürfte noch gar kein Geld abgegangen sein.

Mail an den Support.


----------



## Atent123 (23. April 2016)

So danke für die Antworten habe jetzt den support angeschrieben.
Da es aber die Kategorie Stornierungen als Betreff gibt denke ich das das ohne Probleme funktioniert.


----------

